# Another corrupt trumpy



## dagambd (Dec 19, 2018)

https://www.rawstory.com/2018/10/tr...mplicated-ny-times-report-family-tax-evasion/

Who raised these fucking kids?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2018)

who cares?


----------



## dagambd (Dec 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> who cares?



Well if one wanted to argue that trump is a no good rotten piece of shit, I would argue that you are who you hang out with and cite his family and friends a few of which are now going to jail and others who don?t abide by the law. But who cares.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 19, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Well if one wanted to argue that trump is a no good rotten piece of shit, I would argue that you are who you hang out with and cite his family and friends a few of which are now going to jail and others who don?t abide by the law. But who cares.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



and what is the point of any of us arguing about what Trump is or is not? where exactly does this hating Trump get you guys? 
what exactly does it accomplish? it makes you feel better spending some much time and energy someone?

get a life loser, go build something.


----------



## T Woods (Dec 19, 2018)

I care because I don't want the country I grew up in to be a third world country. That's what Republican policy ensures. What's a third world country? A country with no middle class. What's trickle down economics? Santa Claus, The Easter Bunny, a unicorn, trickle down economics. All things that don't exist. Give the extravagantly wealthy all the money and they'll spread it around?... please. Here's the catch, greed isn't haphazardly one of the 7 deadly sins, it's life and soul consuming. Give a rich guy money and the rich guy wants more money. Greed is so powerful that the rich forget history. When you have few with money and masses without, the poor always have the #'s, and history dictates that that leads to the heads of the rich rolling.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> and what is the point of any of us arguing about what Trump is or is not? where exactly does this hating Trump get you guys?
> what exactly does it accomplish? it makes you feel better spending some much time and energy someone?
> 
> get a life loser, go build something.



I just finished finished completely remodeling my basement turd gurgler. 

I don?t need to argue with anyone as to whether or not trump?s a world class shit bag. I know it every time he opens his mouth. 

Just today trumpy tweets isis is defeated, bring the troops home. You can?t even get the White House to comment on it and you Republicans on TV saying that is not the case. Do you realize how stupid and counterproductive that fucking moron is? If not take it from Rex Tillerson when he said he?s a fucking moron who doesn?t like to read, doesn?t read briefs and is unorganized. Does it bother me that we got a dimwit dumb fuck as our president? Yes. And it should bother you too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> who cares?



we care Rob, it's another variety of the 'trump ripoff',,   #SAD


----------



## charley (Dec 19, 2018)

Prince said:


> and what is the point of any of us arguing about what Trump is or is not? where exactly does this hating Trump get you guys?
> what exactly does it accomplish? it makes you feel better spending some much time and energy someone?
> 
> get a life loser, go build something.



.. Rob, stop calling us losers,,  we are pissed that America seems to be going down the toilet , is it ok with you if we have a different opinion than you ?,,   also I'm reading these guys posts, and find them intelligent, well written and opinions that I share..   you know that the stuff you post is just right-wing dribble..

also you're looking good in your avi, & have a Merry Christmas


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 21, 2018)

T Woods said:


> I care because I don't want the country I grew up in to be a third world country. That's what Republican policy ensures. What's a third world country? A country with no middle class. What's trickle down economics? Santa Claus, The Easter Bunny, a unicorn, trickle down economics. All things that don't exist. Give the extravagantly wealthy all the money and they'll spread it around?... please. Here's the catch, greed isn't haphazardly one of the 7 deadly sins, it's life and soul consuming. Give a rich guy money and the rich guy wants more money. Greed is so powerful that the rich forget history. When you have few with money and masses without, the poor always have the #'s, and history dictates that that leads to the heads of the rich rolling.


Actually democrat policies are causing the middle class to evaporate in California and every other state they are in this 2 party government has to go and we need term limits and to stop taking care of illegal immigrants with anchor babies they all need to be deported  being taxed at 30 percent of your income we are left with a nation that was not taken care of by our elders they let this nation get to the point it is at now gen x has to deal with the mess and the millenials seem to already have given up

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 21, 2018)

FishnTom said:


> Actually democrat policies are causing the middle class to evaporate in California and every other state they are in this 2 party government has to go and we need term limits and to stop taking care of illegal immigrants with anchor babies they all need to be deported  being taxed at 30 percent of your income we are left with a nation that was not taken care of by our elders they let this nation get to the point it is at now gen x has to deal with the mess and the millenials seem to already have given up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



post up where you got your info,,    it's from some right-wing pro-trump site,,    it's called FAKE NEWS !!!


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 21, 2018)

"Heavily implicated" is not guilty of anything.  Rich people do that shit all the time and nobody bats an eye.  Trump's family does it and everyone loses their fucking shit.  Part of being wealthy is finding ways to keep it from the government which didn't earn a penny of it.


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 24, 2018)

TRUMP 2020 LETS GO

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2018)

charley said:


> .. Rob, stop calling us losers,,  we are pissed that America seems to be going down the toilet , is it ok with you if we have a different opinion than you ?,,   also I'm reading these guys posts, and find them intelligent, well written and opinions that I share..   you know that the stuff you post is just right-wing dribble..
> 
> also you're looking good in your avi, & have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> https://www.rawstory.com/2018/10/tr...mplicated-ny-times-report-family-tax-evasion/
> 
> Who raised these fucking kids?!
> 
> ...


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 27, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> "Heavily implicated" is not guilty of anything.  Rich people do that shit all the time and nobody bats an eye.  Trump's family does it and everyone loses their fucking shit.  Part of being wealthy is finding ways to keep it from the government which didn't earn a penny of it.


Yep very true how did the Clintons get so rich they never ran any type of business besides trafficking coke and taking bribes 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 27, 2018)

charley said:


> post up where you got your info,,    it's from some right-wing pro-trump site,,    it's called FAKE NEWS !!!


I live in Ca lemming I see it everyday

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 27, 2018)

FishnTom said:


> Actually democrat policies are causing the middle class to evaporate in California and every other state they are in this 2 party government has to go and we need term limits and to stop taking care of illegal immigrants with anchor babies they all need to be deported  being taxed at 30 percent of your income we are left with a nation that was not taken care of by our elders they let this nation get to the point it is at now gen x has to deal with the mess and the millenials seem to already have given up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I agree with this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I agree with this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Need term limits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 27, 2018)

FishnTom said:


> Yep very true how did the Clintons get so rich they never ran any type of business besides trafficking coke and taking bribes
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Coke traffickers? That?s a new one for me. Must have been out of that pizza shop they were selling children. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Coke traffickers? That?s a new one for me. Must have been out of that pizza shop they were selling children.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If u look back far enough u will find the info during the 70s and 80s everyone was doing it

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 27, 2018)

FishnTom said:


> If u look back far enough u will find the info during the 70s and 80s everyone was doing it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Doing coke or trafficking coke? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 27, 2018)

FishnTom said:


> If u look back far enough u will find the info during the 70s and 80s everyone was doing it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Any articles you could link? I?d read them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 27, 2018)

FishnTom said:


> Actually democrat policies are causing the middle class to evaporate in California and every other state they are in this 2 party government has to go and we need term limits and to stop taking care of illegal immigrants with anchor babies they all need to be deported  being taxed at 30 percent of your income we are left with a nation that was not taken care of by our elders they let this nation get to the point it is at now gen x has to deal with the mess and the millenials seem to already have given up
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Those that do not live in CA have no idea of what?s happening.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2018)

Charger69 said:


> Those that do not live in CA have no idea of what?s happening.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



sure we do it's going to fucking shit and people can't move out quick enough.


----------



## REHH (Dec 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> sure we do it's going to fucking shit and people can't move out quick enough.



Might as well give California to Mexico at this point...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2018)

REHH said:


> Might as well give California to Mexico at this point...



you mean give *it back* to Mexico! lol


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 27, 2018)

Like mexico could handle it haha they cant run their own country 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2018)

FishnTom said:


> Like mexico could handle it haha they cant run their own country
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Mexico cannot survive with out the US.


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> Mexico cannot survive with out the US.



I will have to say that the US does also depend somewhat on Mexico.  
Anyone that says differently has not lived in a border town.  
I worked for a US company in Mexico for 27 years.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 27, 2018)

Charger69 said:


> I will have to say that the US does also depend somewhat on Mexico.
> Anyone that says differently has not lived in a border town.
> I worked for a US company in Mexico for 27 years.
> 
> ...


Farmers do that is true and the prisons system does

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> you mean give *it back* to Mexico! lol




Now that's the fucking truth    , also New Mexico, Florida, Nevada, Arizona, Colorado and Texas  !!! Most Americans know very little  American history ..


----------



## Charger69 (Dec 27, 2018)

FishnTom said:


> Farmers do that is true and the prisons system does
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



What about slate coreys???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> Mexico cannot survive with out the US.



it does appear that the US can't survive without insulting third world countries,, at least in the 'trumpski era'.....  #SAD


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 27, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ItbRU_8gVRI

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 27, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=gLWMnH31D-Y

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 27, 2018)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=s3rYhZ1x2A4

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 27, 2018)

https://www.businessinsider.com/fast-and-furious-guns-sinaloa-cartel-2012-8

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Dec 27, 2018)

how has any of you anti trumpers lives changed for the worst since Trump took office?


----------



## REHH (Dec 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> you mean give *it back* to Mexico! lol




True...


----------



## Arnold (Dec 27, 2018)

Swiper said:


> how has any of you anti trumpers lives changed for the worst since Trump took office?



Exactly.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 28, 2018)

Swiper said:


> how has any of you anti trumpers lives changed for the worst since Trump took office?



Trump moved into their heads and lives there rent free.


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2018)

Swiper said:


> how has any of you anti trumpers lives changed for the worst since Trump took office?



the 'American Liar' aka trumpski  promised a 'Wall' on day one , where the fuck is it ?? Two years later, holding both houses, the Supreme Court, & the presidency ,, and all you get is lies...   "Mexico will pay for the wall" trumpski promises over 100 times..   another trump lie..   

https://youtu.be/LXdSqHhRvvg
https://youtu.be/VIb7lTbr1AQ
https://youtu.be/P5mTtKO9gO8

..why don't you explain why 'trumpers' embrace and accept a pathological liar as their leader???


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Trump moved into their heads and lives there rent free.




who the fuck are you talking about ?, trumpski owns weak ass right wingers , talk about 'rent free'...   you make me laugh


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Trump moved into their heads and lives there rent free.



explain why trump is an internationally known liar ??     why does he lie to Americans every day? , explain, I wait ?


----------



## Swiper (Dec 28, 2018)

charley said:


> the 'American Liar' aka trumpski  promised a 'Wall' on day one , where the fuck is it ?? Two years later, holding both houses, the Supreme Court, & the presidency ,, and all you get is lies...   "Mexico will pay for the wall" trumpski promises over 100 times..   another trump lie..
> 
> https://youtu.be/LXdSqHhRvvg
> https://youtu.be/VIb7lTbr1AQ
> ...



 how it does that change your life for the worst?  did you not understand my question?  


 Trump never said Mexico was going to write a check to the United States for the wall.  stop listening to your CNN and MSNBC libtards.  he?s always said Mexico is going to pay for it one way or another. one way is The new trade deal. which puts United States in a better trading position with Mexico, in turn will make the US more prosperous thus paying for the wall.  he has always said that.  

please don?t tell me you believe all the fake news that Mexico was going to write a check for the wall. come on you?re not that stupid.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 28, 2018)

charley said:


> explain why trump is an internationally known liar ??     why does he lie to Americans every day? , explain, I wait ?



he?s an exaggerator. everybody knows that. everyone has that friend that exaggerates everything.  and that?s the part of trump that I think it?s funny. when he exaggerates stuff it?s hilarious.  that?s the way I look at it. you see an exaggeration and you get all hysterical and flip out. and again that?s because you just don?t understand him.   he?s harmless. relax you?ll be ok.  


i think most of the people that hate tromp don?t understand him.  and the people that understand him get it and most of them like him. maybe someday you?ll come around and figure the man out.


----------



## REHH (Dec 28, 2018)

Trump don't lie.....he can never lie, US Presidents are not allowed to lie.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 28, 2018)

Swiper said:


> he?s an exaggerator. everybody knows that. everyone has that friend that exaggerates everything.  and that?s the part of trump that I think it?s funny. when he exaggerates stuff it?s hilarious.  that?s the way I look at it. you see an exaggeration and you get all hysterical and flip out. and again that?s because you just don?t understand him.   he?s harmless. relax you?ll be ok.
> 
> 
> i think most of the people that hate tromp don?t understand him.  and the people that understand him get it and most of them like him. maybe someday you?ll come around and figure the man out.



Exaggerate? He is a liar. Lies are not exaggerations. Lies are lies. And the fucking truth matters. It matters when he said the Saudi crown prince didn?t murder a reporter despite what the CIA said. It mattered when he said Russia didn?t interfere in our election. It mattered when he said Obama tapped his wires. It mattered when he said he didn?t know of the trump tower meeting when he did. If mattered when he said he didn?t pay off those women which we all know he did. It mattered when he said our troops didn?t get a pay raise for many years and that he gave him a 10% raise. You tell me it?s ok for people to lie? The president? You have children? You tell them it?s ok to lie? No, it?s never ok to lie. We deserve better of ourselves and from our president. And believe me, I understand him just fine. He has lied his entire fucking life. He?s only where he is today because he?s crooked and knows how to cheat people. Whether I get more money after taxes is not as important as keeping my values after this clown leaves office. You think people are leaving his administration because they found something better? They?re leaving because they are tired of working for an immature, ignorant, illiterate douche bag. They?re leaving because they realized they can no longer stomach a man-child that has no values other than making his next buck.

Happy holidays fucksticks.


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 28, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Exaggerate? He is a liar. Lies are not exaggerations. Lies are lies. And the fucking truth matters. It matters when he said the Saudi crown prince didn?t murder a reporter despite what the CIA said. It mattered when he said Russia didn?t interfere in our election. It mattered when he said Obama tapped his wires. It mattered when he said he didn?t know of the trump tower meeting when he did. If mattered when he said he didn?t pay off those women which we all know he did. It mattered when he said our troops didn?t get a pay raise for many years and that he gave him a 10% raise. You tell me it?s ok for people to lie? The president? You have children? You tell them it?s ok to lie? No, it?s never ok to lie. We deserve better of ourselves and from our president. And believe me, I understand him just fine. He has lied his entire fucking life. He?s only where he is today because he?s crooked and knows how to cheat people. Whether I get more money after taxes is not as important as keeping my values after this clown leaves office. You think people are leaving his administration because they found something better? They?re leaving because they are tired of working for an immature, ignorant, illiterate douche bag. They?re leaving because they realized they can no longer stomach a man-child that has no values other than making his next buck.
> 
> Happy holidays fucksticks.


Obummer did tap his wires russia amd other nations always interfere but they were helping killary not Trump 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 28, 2018)

charley said:


> who the fuck are you talking about ?, trumpski owns weak ass right wingers , talk about 'rent free'...   you make me laugh



Never in the history of the world has one single person cause so much mental heartburn for people that they are still losing their shit two years after the election.  Trump occupies about thirty seconds of my daily thoughts and I see people so upset still that it irritates them even further when nobody gives a shit about their "resist Trump" bullshit.  How has life changed for the worse for anyone over the last two years?  Nobody can yet give a quantifiable answer.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 28, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Exaggerate? He is a liar. Lies are not exaggerations. Lies are lies. And the fucking truth matters. It matters when he said the Saudi crown prince didn?t murder a reporter despite what the CIA said. It mattered when he said Russia didn?t interfere in our election. It mattered when he said Obama tapped his wires. It mattered when he said he didn?t know of the trump tower meeting when he did. If mattered when he said he didn?t pay off those women which we all know he did. It mattered when he said our troops didn?t get a pay raise for many years and that he gave him a 10% raise. You tell me it?s ok for people to lie? The president? You have children? You tell them it?s ok to lie? No, it?s never ok to lie. We deserve better of ourselves and from our president. And believe me, I understand him just fine. He has lied his entire fucking life. He?s only where he is today because he?s crooked and knows how to cheat people. Whether I get more money after taxes is not as important as keeping my values after this clown leaves office. You think people are leaving his administration because they found something better? They?re leaving because they are tired of working for an immature, ignorant, illiterate douche bag. They?re leaving because they realized they can no longer stomach a man-child that has no values other than making his next buck.
> 
> Happy holidays fucksticks.



lol 

he never said the Saudi?s never did it. he said maybe they didn?t maybe they did Easy A is not 100% certain they did more fake news. don?t be so gullible and believe everything you read and see on TV

he admitted the Russians meddled in the election again more fake news you?re too gullible you eat it up like candy, chump 

Who says he knew about the Trump Tower meeting Michael Cohen the proven liar yeah OK that?s a great source.  lmao. wow ur not too bright 


I haven?t really looked into the 10% send pay raise but maybe he made a mistake have you ever thought of that?  regardless i could care less about that. 


they?re leaving because they don?t agree with his policies or for some other personal reasons who knows you don?t know I don?t know no one really knows the exact reason it?s all speculation. 

nobody cares that he paid off the girls to be quiet and lied about.  it it?s his personal life is none of your business nor is it mine.  i don?t give a shit about him cheating and paying off people to be quiet.  


yeah and I?m sure you just have the highest of all morals you come across as an arrogant prick to me.  


and stop being so jealous of trump because he has money power and a hot wife.   You know all the things you don?t have


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2018)

Swiper said:


> he?s an exaggerator. everybody knows that. everyone has that friend that exaggerates everything.  and that?s the part of trump that I think it?s funny. when he exaggerates stuff it?s hilarious.  that?s the way I look at it. you see an exaggeration and you get all hysterical and flip out. and again that?s because you just don?t understand him.   he?s harmless. relax you?ll be ok.
> 
> 
> i think most of the people that hate tromp don?t understand him.  and the people that understand him get it and most of them like him. maybe someday you?ll come around and figure the man out.




he's an exaggerator ??   is that what you call it ??  you mean like you're an 'apologist'  ?  you mean like you're a defender of a liar ??   you laugh at the fact that trump lies in front of the world every day, I can't do that, sorry..  if I had a friend that[what you call] exaggerates like trump,I'd call him a liar, I could never take him serious , his word would be invalid , as trumps word is to many Americans,,   also, I've never been hysterical, and trumps a fucking liar, that I understand...   I will never 'come around' as you say...  & trump is very far from 'harmless' ?  

that being said, maybe someday you'll 'come around'[wake up] ?.   ​


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Never in the history of the world has one single person cause so much mental heartburn for people that they are still losing their shit two years after the election.  Trump occupies about thirty seconds of my daily thoughts and I see people so upset still that it irritates them even further when nobody gives a shit about their "resist Trump" bullshit.  How has life changed for the worse for anyone over the last two years?  Nobody can yet give a quantifiable answer.



 if you don't see how life is so much worse in the last two years ,,,     I can't spend the time telling you..  you don't spend 30 seconds a day thinking about trump only means that you accept a man with 'no morality' ,, good for you , I guess,,


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 28, 2018)

Still mad Killary didnt make it what would u call that ???

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2018)

Swiper said:


> lol
> 
> he never said the Saudi?s never did it. he said maybe they didn?t maybe they did Easy A is not 100% certain they did more fake news. don?t be so gullible and believe everything you read and see on TV
> 
> ...




the words of a 'trumpski apologist/defender if I ever heard any..


----------



## Swiper (Dec 28, 2018)

charley said:


> he's an exaggerator ??   is that what you call it ??  you mean like you're an 'apologist'  ?  you mean like you're a defender of a liar ??   you laugh at the fact that trump lies in front of the world every day, I can't do that, sorry..  if I had a friend that[what you call] exaggerates like trump,I'd call him a liar, I could never take him serious , his word would be invalid , as trumps word is to many Americans,,   also, I've never been hysterical, and trumps a fucking liar, that I understand...   I will never 'come around' as you say...  & trump is very far from 'harmless' ?
> 
> that being said, maybe someday you'll 'come around'[wake up] ?.   ​



OK so you don?t like the guy personally. no biggie.  so I take it you must like all his policies?   i hardly ever hear you talk about his policies it?s all personal with you.   

same thing with the other libtard. all you guys do is talk about his personality and him as a person and nothing about his policies.   





still looking for an answer for my question of how Trump has made your life worse in the past two years but all I?m hearing crickets.......  
so I just assume you agree with his policies and just don?t like the man personally


----------



## charley (Dec 28, 2018)

Swiper said:


> OK so you don?t like the guy personally. no biggie.  so I take it you must like all his policies?   i hardly ever hear you talk about his policies it?s all personal with you.
> 
> same thing with the other libtard. all you guys do is talk about his personality and him as a person and nothing about his policies.
> 
> ...




go ahead bro, call me a fucking libtard,,,   if you were in front of me , i'd smack the shit out of you​


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 28, 2018)

Come on guys geeze

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Otto Brown (Dec 29, 2018)

my opinion of Trump has been changing, I don't trust him and he's seldom honest.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 29, 2018)

charley said:


> go ahead bro, call me a fucking libtard,,,   if you were in front of me , i'd smack the shit out of you​



Libtard.....


----------



## solidassears (Dec 29, 2018)

Swiper said:


> Libtard.....



Libtards all seem to have the same mental defect, no ability to think and reason. For a Libtard it's all group think, repeat talking points and personal attacks. There's never an argument based on merit or issue, there's no way they can defend their positions so it goes to personal attack. It's all emotion, there is no thought process, no logic, no reason, no looking at results.

The libtards on this board were blaming Trump for the GM plant shut downs, I asked them to explain how so... they can't do it and just change to a personal attack. I asked them to explain how Trumps tariffs will hurt our economy long term and why they are a bad idea. None could articulate a response other than personal attacks. LOL Liberalism is a mental disease.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 29, 2018)

Swiper said:


> lol
> 
> he never said the Saudi?s never did it. he said maybe they didn?t maybe they did Easy A is not 100% certain they did more fake news. don?t be so gullible and believe everything you read and see on TV
> 
> ...



Provide proof where trump stated Russia meddled in the election. I?ve heard him say many times over they didn?t. I choose to believe our intelligence agencies over someone who lies on a daily basis. Or in your words, exaggerates. 

Trumpy has stated at times he never even met the women he?s paid off and then the pictures of him with them prove otherwise. And you?re right, I don?t give a shit who he slept with. I do care that he paid them hush money to make him look like something he wasn?t, weeks before the election. 

The trump tower meeting...you mean the meeting about adoption. Which turned into a meeting about dirt on Hillary but with only a few people. Which turned into a meeting about dirt on Hillary with a large group of people and a translator. That meeting? The one in which a letter was put out by his son Donnie in which the president provided advice which turned out that he dictated. That meeting? And yes, Cohen is a liar. Yes, Flynn is a liar. Yes, Manafort is a liar. But not trump? Right. Good one. 

You?re right. I?m not certain why his staff is leaving. But I can read the letter Mattis wrote which conveniently came shortly after trump pulled our troops out of Syria and conclude that it?s not in our best interest to bring our troops home. I can also listen to multiple senators and congressmen from both sides of the aisle that say the same thing. This shows me that trump does what he wants despite what our intelligence and senior advisors tell him is not a good idea. In short, it shows he?s a fucking moron who in his words goes by his guts. And the fucking moron quote is from Rex Tillerson, FORMER Secretary of State. Wonder why he quit? In his words, trump doesn?t read, doesn?t read briefs and is not very organized. This from the CEO of Exxon Mobil. But yeah, it?s personal reasons we don?t know about. :eye roll:

What about my post was arrogant? Those are my views and opinions of what I read in newspapers and books, hear on the radio and see on television. Am I supposed to swallow his bullshit lies because you do? I knew the ?you think you?re perfect? line would come out. No, I?m not perfect. I?m not the fucking president either. And I?m not saying he has to be perfect. He doesn?t need to be a racist, lying-ass bigot either. He doesn?t have to stand on the world stage and side with Putin and then pretend he misspoke because he received backlash from Foxnews. Who here believes that shit?

Trump has stated multiple times he got a million dollar loan from his father in which he paid back. I can?t remember which newspaper it was from but the reporters spent over a year investigating and found that he was given millions of dollars and was a multimillionaire by the time he was 18 thanks to daddy trump. That?s a far cry from a million dollar loan he paid back. 

Bottom line is he is a world class scam artist. This fucking guy is recorded on the phone pretending to be someone else to brag about how rich he is and how good he is at everything. I mean, who the fuck does that shit? A fucking con man. The fucking man lives in fantasy land 

But as long as you get what you want from him it doesn?t matter how it happens, right? Party before country? He?d sell your fucking ass out in a second. He?ll fucking lick your nut sack if it gets him re-elected to save his has from going to prison. This I do know, for someone who?s done nothing wrong he sure has gone to great lengths to keep us from seeing his taxes and to blame everyone else for corruption. I hope he finally gets what?s coming to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 29, 2018)

Swiper said:


> OK so you don?t like the guy personally. no biggie.  so I take it you must like all his policies?   i hardly ever hear you talk about his policies it?s all personal with you.
> 
> same thing with the other libtard. all you guys do is talk about his personality and him as a person and nothing about his policies.
> 
> ...



Yep, hate his fucking guts. Hates that denigrates people. Hate that he lies every day. Hate that he puts people down. Hate that he denigrates our intelligence agencies. Hate that he?s stupid. Hate that he wants an unnecessary wall. Hate that he gave a tax cut to the rich. Hate that he is helping to destroy the environment. He represents the worst of what our country represents. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 29, 2018)

charley said:


> if you don't see how life is so much worse in the last two years ,,,     I can't spend the time telling you..  you don't spend 30 seconds a day thinking about trump only means that you accept a man with 'no morality' ,, good for you , I guess,,



Again, a complete lack of being able to identify how life is worse now.  I can tell you how things have gotten better for me, but that isn't what you want to hear.  Nothing has gotten worse for me or anyone I know unless they have made things worse for themselves somehow or it was from some other source that isn't the president.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 29, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Again, a complete lack of being able to identify how life is worse now.  I can tell you how things have gotten better for me, but that isn't what you want to hear.  Nothing has gotten worse for me or anyone I know unless they have made things worse for themselves somehow or it was from some other source that isn't the president.



LOL and you never will get a logical rational response from him because he is not capable of forming one, he is a copy/paste parrot with Trump Derangement Syndrome.


----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Again, a complete lack of being able to identify how life is worse now.  I can tell you how things have gotten better for me, but that isn't what you want to hear.  Nothing has gotten worse for me or anyone I know unless they have made things worse for themselves somehow or it was from some other source that isn't the president.



my life is fine.. it's the culture that is getting sicker with trump around...   and your post is unfeeling, a typical 'I've got mine go get yours' post,,, if you can't see what's going on , I can't help you..  I thought you were a better man, my bad..


----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Swiper (Dec 29, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Provide proof where trump stated Russia meddled in the election. I?ve heard him say many times over they didn?t. I choose to believe our intelligence agencies over someone who lies on a daily basis. Or in your words, exaggerates.
> 
> Trumpy has stated at times he never even met the women he?s paid off and then the pictures of him with them prove otherwise. And you?re right, I don?t give a shit who he slept with. I do care that he paid them hush money to make him look like something he wasn?t, weeks before the election.
> 
> ...




i?m glad you like trumps policies. all you do is bitch and talk about him personally like a girl.  

when you have something remotely substantial to talk about lmk thx


----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## dagambd (Dec 29, 2018)

Swiper said:


> i?m glad you like trumps policies. all you do is bitch and talk about him personally like a girl.
> 
> when you have something remotely substantial to talk about lmk thx



Cute response. I gave you some of the policies I don?t like. Did you not understand? Do I need to dumb it down for you? We?ll revisit this next month when Democrats regain control of the house and has subpoena power. If you think trump is a whiny little bitch now, we ain?t seen nothing yet. I?m not worried though, he?ll have your shoulder to cry on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 29, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Cute response. I gave you some of the policies I don?t like. Did you not understand? Do I need to dumb it down for you? We?ll revisit this next month when Democrats regain control of the house and has subpoena power. If you think trump is a whiny little bitch now, we ain?t seen nothing yet. I?m not worried though, he?ll have your shoulder to cry on.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



trumpers don't want or feel the need to understand anything,,    I will not forget who's who, and I know change is coming, so I'll have my day ,,  I wonder if I'll be as much of a jerkoff as the trumpers are being...  I'll try my best   ,,


----------



## dagambd (Dec 29, 2018)

charley said:


> trumpers don't want or feel the need to understand anything,,    I will not forget who's who, and I know change is coming, so I'll have my day ,,  I wonder if I'll be as much of a jerkoff as the trumpers are being...  I'll try my best   ,,



I?ll leave it at this.....?The space force?. The end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 29, 2018)

Swiper said:


> i?m glad you like trumps policies. all you do is bitch and talk about him personally like a girl.
> 
> when you have something remotely substantial to talk about lmk thx



Watch this shit dummy! Lying to our troops. All about what he did for them. What a fucking disgrace. 


https://twitter.com/bjcreigh/status/1079006081903460352?s=21


----------



## dagambd (Dec 29, 2018)

Swiper said:


> i?m glad you like trumps policies. all you do is bitch and talk about him personally like a girl.
> 
> when you have something remotely substantial to talk about lmk thx



Or better yet, watch faux news trash him.

https://youtu.be/k422DB0mcnA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I?ll leave it at this.....?The space force?. The end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## charley (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Swiper (Dec 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Watch this shit dummy! Lying to our troops. All about what he did for them. What a fucking disgrace.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/bjcreigh/status/1079006081903460352?s=21



I think we get it. you don?t like him personally but you have no problem with his policies because you refuse to talk about them. 

again let me know when you want to have a serious discussion about policy and stop with the stupid personal attacks. you just look childish, stupid, immature and mentally ill.


https://youtu.be/0mgQaFlo_p8


----------



## Swiper (Dec 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Watch this shit dummy! Lying to our troops. All about what he did for them. What a fucking disgrace.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/bjcreigh/status/1079006081903460352?s=21


 
yea what a disgrace!   let?s hang him!  take them out back and shoot him in the head!  we got to kick them out of office!!   let?s impeach him! . Or better yet get him arrested and thrown in prison!!!     lmao.   you mentally ill people need to find something better to do with your life.  Trump owns your mind get over it.   




it?s interesting to point out that you think our troops are so stupid.  they get a paycheck they see what kind of raise they get it. if you think trumps trying to straight up lie to them, you?re the dumbest motherfucker on this site. it?s a shame you think our troops are not smart enough to read their own paychecks, you?re an idiot


----------



## Swiper (Dec 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Provide proof where trump stated Russia meddled in the election. I?ve heard him say many times over they didn?t. I choose to believe our intelligence agencies over someone who lies on a daily basis. Or in your words, exaggerates.
> 
> Trumpy has stated at times he never even met the women he?s paid off and then the pictures of him with them prove otherwise. And you?re right, I don?t give a shit who he slept with. I do care that he paid them hush money to make him look like something he wasn?t, weeks before the election.
> 
> ...




?Trump said that he accepted the broad consensus of the U.S. intelligence community that Russia meddled in the election, then ad-libbed that there ?could be other people also.?
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.time...mp-vladimir-putin-russian-meddling-correction

carry-on with all your fake news  you consume.   this story is old and the whole time you actually believed Trump believes that Russia did not meddle in the election.  how wrong you were.  but yet you still listen to the same people same news who feeds you lies.  don?t you feel stupid now? this whole time you thought Trump said Russia did not meddle in the election.  

Useful idiot. don?t you see how your socialist party is using you by telling you lies and fake new stories? then you go and spread it all over the Internet as though it?s real which makes you look like a complete moron as usual


----------



## Swiper (Dec 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I?ll leave it at this.....?The space force?. The end.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



small minded people like you don?t have a big vision for the future.  


take a look at Amazon. they submitted a patent for a huge massive drone warehouse floating up in the sky. they?d having mini drones go to it to fuel it and bring back products to be delivered to customers homes.   does that seem a little crazy to you, a floating warehouse in the sky?


----------



## Swiper (Dec 30, 2018)

https://youtu.be/xU_XGC8rSH8

Trump acknowledges Russian meddling in the election.  of course everybody knew this but you libtards.   stop watching fake news


----------



## T Woods (Dec 30, 2018)

How's life worse for me? The country I live in is now the laughing stock of the rest of the free world. We have the greatest division in this country since the Civil War. A leader unites. A moron given power divides. The small tax break I didn't need expires, the massive corporate tax break doesn't. Ultimately, if you're filled with fear and hate you'll believe anyone who shares you're weakness of being fear and hate filled.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 30, 2018)

T Woods said:


> How's life worse for me? The country I live in is now the laughing stock of the rest of the free world. We have the greatest division in this country since the Civil War. A leader unites. A moron given power divides. The small tax break I didn't need expires, the massive corporate tax break doesn't. Ultimately, if you're filled with fear and hate you'll believe anyone who shares you're weakness of being fear and hate filled.



And how does that affect your life?


----------



## dagambd (Dec 30, 2018)

Swiper said:


> yea what a disgrace!   let?s hang him!  take them out back and shoot him in the head!  we got to kick them out of office!!   let?s impeach him! . Or better yet get him arrested and thrown in prison!!!     lmao.   you mentally ill people need to find something better to do with your life.  Trump owns your mind get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I never said any of the stuff you think I would say. I wouldn?t impeach him for saying this stuff. But why get up in front of the military and say it? Why lie about it? So you tell me what he?s doing by saying that stuff? I?m past caring what he lies about anymore. He?s done it for two years. I?m numb. Which is what he wants. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 30, 2018)

Swiper said:


> small minded people like you don?t have a big vision for the future.
> 
> 
> take a look at Amazon. they submitted a patent for a huge massive drone warehouse floating up in the sky. they?d having mini drones go to it to fuel it and bring back products to be delivered to customers homes.   does that seem a little crazy to you, a floating warehouse in the sky?



No, Amazon has a great idea. I think it will be hard to sustain a space force. We?ll see if it materializes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 30, 2018)

Swiper said:


> https://youtu.be/xU_XGC8rSH8
> 
> Trump acknowledges Russian meddling in the election.  of course everybody knew this but you libtards.   stop watching fake news



He said this from conservative backlash. Same reason he was ready to sign the stopgap bill until Ann Coulter called him out on it and then he reversed course. Can?t piss of his base or he?s done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 30, 2018)

Swiper said:


> And how does that affect your life?



So it?s better for our country to more divided? Brilliant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Dec 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> He said this from conservative backlash. Same reason he was ready to sign the stopgap bill until Ann Coulter called him out on it and then he reversed course. Can?t piss of his base or he?s done.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



so now you admit he said it but you just don?t believe him,  got it


----------



## dagambd (Dec 30, 2018)

Swiper said:


> so now you admit he said it but you just don?t believe him,  got it



My point exactly. He lies every fucking day all the time. So no, I don?t believe what he says. See my point? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Dec 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> My point exactly. He lies every fucking day all the time. So no, I don?t believe what he says. See my point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No because before you said he didn?t even say it. don?t you feel embarrassed now knowing that you?ve been fooled by your fake news you consume?


if we use your logic you?re the liar because you lied and said he never said that.  so now you?re a proven liar


----------



## dagambd (Dec 31, 2018)

Swiper said:


> No because before you said he didn?t even say it. don?t you feel embarrassed now knowing that you?ve been fooled by your fake news you consume?
> 
> 
> if we use your logic you?re the liar because you lied and said he never said that.  so now you?re a proven liar



Good lord you?re an idiot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Dec 31, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Good lord you?re an idiot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



brilliant!


you lying sack of shit


----------



## Swiper (Dec 31, 2018)

dagambd said:


> My point exactly. He lies every fucking day all the time. So no, I don?t believe what he says. See my point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



you?re no better you constantly lie as well which I have proven


----------



## dagambd (Dec 31, 2018)

Swiper said:


> you?re no better you constantly lie as well which I have proven



I?ve explained his lies to you once already. If you can?t see it, I can?t help you. You posted one video of him saying Russia did interfere after he stood next to Putin and said they didn?t. Why? Because he came back home and had his ass handed to him by every media outlet including Faux news. Until that day, he always denied they interfered in the election. Do you get it now? If you make someone say something they don?t actually believe, did they mean what they said? No. Do you understand that? 

I don?t even really care to talk about it anymore. I went back through my post to ensure I didn?t insult you. I?m tired of the drama. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Dec 31, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I?ve explained his lies to you once already. If you can?t see it, I can?t help you. You posted one video of him saying Russia did interfere after he stood next to Putin and said they didn?t. Why? Because he came back home and had his ass handed to him by every media outlet including Faux news. Until that day, he always denied they interfered in the election. Do you get it now? If you make someone say something they don?t actually believe, did they mean what they said? No. Do you understand that?
> 
> I don?t even really care to talk about it anymore. I went back through my post to ensure I didn?t insult you. I?m tired of the drama.
> 
> ...



he has always said maybe they did maybe they didn?t from the get go.  you?re just too stupid and blind to know what?s going on.  


He said he misspoke. he said he mixed up the words wouldn?t and would in the Press conference with Putin, but then again you don?t care to look into details because your mind is already made up so you just keep consuming your fake news and embarrassing yourself on a daily basis.  


do you care to explain your lie?


----------



## dagambd (Dec 31, 2018)

Swiper said:


> he has always said maybe they did maybe they didn?t from the get go.  you?re just too stupid and blind to know what?s going on.
> 
> 
> He said he misspoke. he said he mixed up the words wouldn?t and would in the Press conference with Putin, but then again you don?t care to look into details because your mind is already made up so you just keep consuming your fake news and embarrassing yourself on a daily basis.
> ...



Lol. You amuse me. No I don?t believe he misspoke. But then again he is really, really stupid. So....




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Dec 31, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Lol. You amuse me. No I don?t believe he misspoke. But then again he is really, really stupid. So....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



at lease now you know you?re being fed fake news because you had no clue about all this.  maybe it?s time to realize that the people that you get your news from are lying to you.  if i were you i?d be pissed off knowing now that you been lied to for 2 years plus. they think you?re stupid.  glad you?re figuring it out now.  see they use people like you to spread fake news to further their agenda.   don?t be a ?useful idiot? like they want.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 31, 2018)

Swiper said:


> at lease now you know you?re being fed fake news because you had no clue about all this.  maybe it?s time to realize that the people that you get your news from are lying to you.  if i were you i?d be pissed off knowing now that you been lied to for 2 years plus. they think you?re stupid.  glad you?re figuring it out now.  see they use people like you to spread fake news to further their agenda.   don?t be a ?useful idiot? like they want.



I just listen to the words of trumpy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Dec 31, 2018)

Swiper said:


> And how does that affect your life?



The apocalyptic spiritual warfare between people who care about others and right and wrong, against people who don't care. Loosing faith in humanity is stressful, unless you're in the latter group.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 31, 2018)

T Woods said:


> The apocalyptic spiritual warfare between people who care about others and right and wrong, against people who don't care. Loosing faith in humanity is stressful, unless you're in the latter group.



Exactly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Dec 31, 2018)

T Woods said:


> The apocalyptic spiritual warfare between people who care about others and right and wrong, against people who don't care. Loosing faith in humanity is stressful, unless you're in the latter group.



ha ha snowflake ^^^^


----------



## dagambd (Dec 31, 2018)

Swiper said:


> ha ha snowflake ^^^^



For caring about others and right and wrong? What the fuck is wrong with you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Dec 31, 2018)

Swiper said:


> ha ha snowflake ^^^^



The vast # of snowflakes that I encounter are DB's like you on the right. I choose not to be offended in general by anything, but at the same time don't lack empathy. Lacking empathy, another weakness of the right. No offense!


----------



## Swiper (Dec 31, 2018)

dagambd said:


> For caring about others and right and wrong? What the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lol 
it doesn?t affect his life one bit. maybe his mental state because he has TDS.  what a joke of a response from him.


----------



## Swiper (Dec 31, 2018)

T Woods said:


> The vast # of snowflakes that I encounter are DB's like you on the right. I choose not to be offended in general by anything, but at the same time don't lack empathy. Lacking empathy, another weakness of the right. No offense!



ha ha you fruit loop


----------



## FishnTom (Dec 31, 2018)

Happy new years ...get drunk drop politics and have some fun for a few days its all out of our control pop some roids pump some iron and get some

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 31, 2018)

FishnTom said:


> Happy new years ...get drunk drop politics and have some fun for a few days its all out of our control pop some roids pump some iron and get some
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Cheers to that. I?m 3 out of four today. Just need to get drunk and the day is complete.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T Woods (Dec 31, 2018)

Swiper said:


> ha ha you fruit loop



I'm so offended!  No but seriously bro, having read some of you're posts I would have to do some serious re-evaluating if you agreed with me on anything. It's a consider the source kind of thing. Again, no offense!


----------



## Swiper (Dec 31, 2018)

T Woods said:


> I'm so offended!  No but seriously bro, having read some of you're posts I would have to do some serious re-evaluating if you agreed with me on anything. It's a consider the source kind of thing. Again, no offense!



you?re mean.  you?re hurting my feelings. i?m going to my safe space now.


----------



## T Woods (Dec 31, 2018)

Swiper said:


> you?re mean.  you?re hurting my feelings. i?m going to my safe space now.



lol


----------



## BadGas (Dec 31, 2018)

why wasn't i invited to a someones safe space for cocktails ?? 

oh well. 

There's always next yr. I'm sure they'll pass a law so this never happens to me again.. 

Happy new yrs everyone


----------



## T Woods (Jan 1, 2019)

BadGas said:


> why wasn't i invited to a someones safe space for cocktails ??
> 
> oh well.
> 
> ...



Safe spaces and trophies for everyone! LOL! Happy New Years bros!


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 1, 2019)

charley said:


> my life is fine.. it's the culture that is getting sicker with trump around...   and your post is unfeeling, a typical 'I've got mine go get yours' post,,, if you can't see what's going on , I can't help you..  I thought you were a better man, my bad..



What about the culture has changed?  Be specific, please.  As far as the "I've got mine go get yours" goes this isn't about me.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 1, 2019)

T Woods said:


> How's life worse for me? The country I live in is now the laughing stock of the rest of the free world. We have the greatest division in this country since the Civil War. A leader unites. A moron given power divides. The small tax break I didn't need expires, the massive corporate tax break doesn't. Ultimately, if you're filled with fear and hate you'll believe anyone who shares you're weakness of being fear and hate filled.



About one half the world hates Trump and the other half want him to be their president/prime minister/whatever.  What has Trump done to divide people?


----------



## dagambd (Jan 1, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> About one half the world hates Trump and the other half want him to be their president/prime minister/whatever.  What has Trump done to divide people?



Actually I think more than half of our country hates trump. I think most of the world hates him. His slander of immigrants. Calling third world countries shit hole countries. Saying there were bad people on both sides of a white supremacist rally. Standing next to Putin and saying he didn?t interfere with our democracy. Denigrating gold star families. Denigrating John McCain because ?he was captured.? Denigrating women. Denigrating our justice department. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jan 1, 2019)

dagambd said:


> Actually I think more than half of our country hates trump. I think most of the world hates him. His slander of immigrants. Calling third world countries shit hole countries. Saying there were bad people on both sides of a white supremacist rally. Standing next to Putin and saying he didn?t interfere with our democracy. Denigrating gold star families. Denigrating John McCain because ?he was captured.? Denigrating women. Denigrating our justice department.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



some people or countries don?t like his style so to speak.  He?s putting America first and if people don?t like it too fucking  bad, deal with it.  


It?s ILLEGAL immigrants.  stop saying immigrants. you?re being dishonest or deceptive on purpose which completely destroys any credibility you may have about seeking the truth.  slander? no 


I think most people think those are shit hole countries. they?re just not as blunt like trump.  they tone down their language down a bit, but in private I?m sure everybody agrees they?re shit hole countries. Third World countries who live in squander like Haiti are indeed shit hole countries. yeah maybe he could use a better word but everybody knows they?re horrible countries to live in.  I rather have a president that speaks his mind and doesn?t have a filter and gives us bullshit out of his mouth on a daily basis acting and trying to be a phony politician.  

there were legitimately people there protesting the Confederate statues being taken down. they were also people from the white supremacist and antiTifa there too.  he was referring to the peaceful protesters legitimately protesting the removal of the statues.  

he said he misspoke the word wouldn?t and would. it?s your choice to believe him or not.  and he has said Russia did interfere many times.  

The FBI and Justice Department deserves to be belittled it?s a disgrace what the top management did to tarnish those departments.  


Gold star family(which attacked him first)   John McCain(same) yeah not the best choice of words to say. but on the other side at least we have a president that says what he thinks and doesn?t sugar coat shit. he doesn?t pretend to be somebody he?s not,  like every other politician and President we have/had. 

women,  he?ll attack anybody no matter if your women, man, minority, tall, short, fat, bald ect..  he doesn?t a shit. if you attack him he?ll attack you back twice as hard.  how could you not have figured this out by now? he hasn?t changed since day one.


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> About one half the world hates Trump and the other half want him to be their president/prime minister/whatever.  What has Trump done to divide people?



it's closer to[like] 35/65[hate] in America that hate trump, but hate don't matter , it's trust and respect [at least for me], and I believe most Americans can't trust a man who will lie at any and every moment,,  friends and family I have in Ireland and England tell me they pity me for having the 'laughing stock of the world' as our so-called leader,,  how he lacks compassion, empathy & intellect ,,    personally, I can't believe a word he says...      he's a fucking liar !!


----------



## dagambd (Jan 1, 2019)

Swiper said:


> some people or countries don?t like his style so to speak.  He?s putting America first and if people don?t like it too fucking  bad, deal with it.
> 
> 
> It?s ILLEGAL immigrants.  stop saying immigrants. you?re being dishonest or deceptive on purpose which completely destroys any credibility you may have about seeking the truth.  slander? no
> ...



You criticized me for not paying attention to the details in regards to his speech alongside of Putin. Did you listen to his speech? If not, I suggest you go back and listen closely. Leading up to the ?I don?t see why it would be Russia? mistake,he spent the first part of his speech explaining how Putin was very strong in his denial of interference. You want me to believe that he goes to great lengths to say that Putin strongly denied interference and then he suddenly misspoke one word. That to me is unbelievable. He knew exactly what he was saying. I can recall countless times of him saying Russia didn?t interfere in our election. I only remember the one time of which you shared where he said they did. 

Tell me what you know of the justice department that they deserve to be belittled. 


There are these things called norms and morals we have in society which preclude me from telling others exactly what i think of them. I don?t tell my boss she?s a fucking cunt when she makes a mistake and I don?t belittle those that work below me just because I am higher up on the food chain. Just because he?s president doesn?t give him the right to be a fucking asshole or tell it like it is or whatever else people call it. He attacks people who call him out on his bullshit. 

Honest question, why doesn?t it bother you that he lies? Over the last few days he?s blaming the Democrats for shutting down the government. Last week on tv he said he?d own it. Does it not tell you anything that some of those closest to him before he became president are now in jail or indicted. Cohen. Manafort. Flynn. But trump is honest and moral? Has character? Has values? Has honor? Everything about him is phony. He made it up as he went, a con. That?s what I think bothers most people about him. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishnTom (Jan 1, 2019)

If you're a Democrat you're a communist

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Jan 1, 2019)

charley said:


> it's closer to[like] 35/65[hate] in America that hate trump, but hate don't matter , it's trust and respect [at least for me], and I believe most Americans can't trust a man who will lie at any and every moment,,  friends and family I have in Ireland and England tell me they pity me for having the 'laughing stock of the world' as our so-called leader,,  how he lacks compassion, empathy & intellect ,,    personally, I can't believe a word he says...      he's a fucking liar !!



Oh but he?s just exaggerating. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Jan 1, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> If your a Democrat your a communist
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



It?s you?re 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jan 1, 2019)

dagambd said:


> You criticized me for not paying attention to the details in regards to his speech alongside of Putin. Did you listen to his speech? If not, I suggest you go back and listen closely. Leading up to the ?I don?t see why it would be Russia? mistake,he spent the first part of his speech explaining how Putin was very strong in his denial of interference. You want me to believe that he goes to great lengths to say that Putin strongly denied interference and then he suddenly misspoke one word. That to me is unbelievable. He knew exactly what he was saying. I can recall countless times of him saying Russia didn?t interfere in our election. I only remember the one time of which you shared where he said they did.
> 
> Tell me what you know of the justice department that they deserve to be belittled.
> 
> ...




so you actually believe Trump thinks that Russia did not interfere with the election? you really believe that? wow 

justice department signing off on a FISA warrants based on a phony dossier that they knew was phony.  all 4 against Carter Page. why is he still walking the earth ? why isn?t he in prison behind bars?  maybe because it wasn?t because about him and they wanted to spy on the Trump campaign??  yes i believe that which is an obvious conclusion based on all the evidence that?s been in the public. 
the doj also failed to comply with documents congress requested. 

and the Justice Department runs the FBI and all the shit the FBI did was all corrupt too.   



?Strzok Joins List of 25 Top FBI, DOJ Officials Who Have Been Recently Fired, Demoted, or Resigned?
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...ly-fired-demoted-or-resigned_2624607.html/amp

yeah nothing to see here right?  all is good and well over at the department of justice. lol 

mueller investigations= ?show me the person and I?ll show you the crime?
?Lavrentiy Beria, the most ruthless and longest-serving secret police chief in Joseph Stalin?s reign of terror in Russia and Eastern Europe, bragged that he could prove criminal conduct on anyone, even the innocent.?
https://m.oxfordeagle.com/2018/05/09/show-me-the-man-and-ill-show-you-the-crime/



yeah yeah yeah I know you have the highest of morals of everybody.  you?re just Mr. wonderful and do everything perfect

Trump has been that way his entire life he hasn?t changed you don?t llike his style, too bad deal with it.  I don?t care,  it doesn?t bother me one bit, I am more of a results kind of person.  





so tell me who would you want president out of the last presidential election?


----------



## Swiper (Jan 1, 2019)

FishnTom said:


> If you're a Democrat you're a communist
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



you mean a DummycRat?


----------



## Swiper (Jan 1, 2019)

dagambd said:


> It?s you?re
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



so why would you have to correct him like that? does it make you feel better about yourself? does that make you feel smart or something?


----------



## Swiper (Jan 1, 2019)

dagambd said:


> Oh but he?s just exaggerating. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



hey jack ass maybe you should look up the definitions of exaggerating and lying.   like when he congratulate himself and says he?s the best in the world that would be an exaggeration dumb fuck.  

yes lying will be saying he?s going to take credit for the shut down and then blames it on the Democrats. or you could call it a negotiation tactic which I think that?s what he?s doing.  get it now?  you just don?t understand a man and that?s just too bad


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2019)

Swiper said:


> so why would you have to correct him like that? does it make you feel better about yourself? does that make you feel smart or something?



you and your pal 'fishytom' seem to be of like minds, equal intellects ?  your posts inspire me to dump on you, are you a prick in real life or just online ??


----------



## Swiper (Jan 1, 2019)

charley said:


> you and your pal 'fishytom' seem to be of like minds, equal intellects ?  your posts inspire me to dump on you, are you a prick in real life or just online ??



just online.  because no one would talk to me face to face like they do online, so that?s why i REACT the way i do when attacked, insulted, made fun of ect.,  i don?t start shit i react to being attacked or called a name.  but the cool thing is I get over it in like two minutes and could be your best friend.   some say i?m bi polar but i see it .  i think i?m actually an easy person to get along with.  i never have any problems with people at the gym, at work,  or anywhere never had a problem.  i get along with everyone i know and meet.  it?s just people online seem to act differently when typing on a computer screen or phone than they do being face-to-face.  

as I?m getting older I?m having less and less of a filter, but I think that has to do with having more confidence because I?m a bit of an insecure thin skinned person and doubt myself a lot.   


 i know i come across as an asshole sometimes, but that?s ok i?m not looking for any type of acceptance or anything like that.  and sometimes i actually like the confrontational debates back-and-forth of the insults.  it?s fun and entertaining to me.  i don?t dislike anyone here. even the libtards


----------



## FishnTom (Jan 1, 2019)

I go to Trump protests and smash antifa morons just the cocky one's that get close I saw when Moldy locks got punched in the face when she was throwing m80s in glass bottles at us

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Jan 1, 2019)

Swiper said:


> just online.  because no one would talk to me face to face like they do online, so that?s why i REACT the way i do when attacked, insulted, made fun of ect.,  i don?t start shit i react to being attacked or called a name.  but the cool thing is I get over it in like two minutes and could be your best friend.   some say i?m bi polar but i see it .  i think i?m actually an easy person to get along with.  i never have any problems with people at the gym, at work,  or anywhere never had a problem.  i get along with everyone i know and meet.  it?s just people online seem to act differently when typing on a computer screen or phone than they do being face-to-face.
> 
> as I?m getting older I?m having less and less of a filter, but I think that has to do with having more confidence because I?m a bit of an insecure thin skinned person and doubt myself a lot.
> 
> ...




your attempt to honest and open is a good thing ?   thx


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 2, 2019)

dagambd said:


> Actually I think more than half of our country hates trump. I think most of the world hates him. His slander of immigrants. Calling third world countries shit hole countries. Saying there were bad people on both sides of a white supremacist rally. Standing next to Putin and saying he didn?t interfere with our democracy. Denigrating gold star families. Denigrating John McCain because ?he was captured.? Denigrating women. Denigrating our justice department.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



How did he slander immigrants?  Most third world countries are shitholes, which is why so many are trying to come here illegally.  There are bad people on both sides.  Whether or not Russia tried to interfere is irrelevant, they didn't affect the outcome.  He only denigrated one, not plural.  And they brought themselves into the political spotlight trying to use their son's death.  He can denigrate John McCain all he wants, he's allowed his opinion and he's allowed to voice it.  Freedom of speech.  Locker room talk.  We've all done it, anyone who says he hasn't is a liar.  The Justice Department deserves what it gets by being biased from top to bottom.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 2, 2019)

charley said:


> it's closer to[like] 35/65[hate] in America that hate trump, but hate don't matter , it's trust and respect [at least for me], and I believe most Americans can't trust a man who will lie at any and every moment,,  friends and family I have in Ireland and England tell me they pity me for having the 'laughing stock of the world' as our so-called leader,,  how he lacks compassion, empathy & intellect ,,    personally, I can't believe a word he says...      he's a fucking liar !!



I have friends and family on other countries as well.  They are envious we have Trump.  Anecdotal evidence isn't evidence.  Most of all I don't care what he says.  Hillary didn't get elected, that's all that matters.


----------



## dagambd (Jan 2, 2019)

Zaphod said:


> How did he slander immigrants?  Most third world countries are shitholes, which is why so many are trying to come here illegally.  There are bad people on both sides.  Whether or not Russia tried to interfere is irrelevant, they didn't affect the outcome.  He only denigrated one, not plural.  And they brought themselves into the political spotlight trying to use their son's death.  He can denigrate John McCain all he wants, he's allowed his opinion and he's allowed to voice it.  Freedom of speech.  Locker room talk.  We've all done it, anyone who says he hasn't is a liar.  The Justice Department deserves what it gets by being biased from top to bottom.



Russia didn?t affect the outcome? How so? Talking about doing something and actually doing it are two different things. How was/is the justice department biased? The OIG report found no bias. If it has anything to do with Peter Strozk, he asked that the investigation into Hillary?s emails be re-opened. So that would mean he?s biased for trump? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jan 2, 2019)

dagambd said:


> Russia didn?t affect the outcome? How so? Talking about doing something and actually doing it are two different things. How was/is the justice department biased? The OIG report found no bias. If it has anything to do with Peter Strozk, he asked that the investigation into Hillary?s emails be re-opened. So that would mean he?s biased for trump?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fact:
Peter struck got fired from the Mueller investigation because of his bias.


----------



## dagambd (Jan 2, 2019)

Swiper said:


> fact:
> Peter struck got fired from the Mueller investigation because of his bias.



Fact: OIG report found no bias. 

Fact: Strozk was dismissed from Mueller investigation because he did not want there to be an appearance of bias.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jan 2, 2019)

dagambd said:


> Russia didn?t affect the outcome? How so? Talking about doing something and actually doing it are two different things. How was/is the justice department biased? The OIG report found no bias. If it has anything to do with Peter Strozk, he asked that the investigation into Hillary?s emails be re-opened. So that would mean he?s biased for trump?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Russians had no impact on the election results says Rosenstein



https://youtu.be/5rAxiX8Tiu0


----------



## Swiper (Jan 2, 2019)

dagambd said:


> Fact: OIG report found no bias.
> 
> Fact: Strozk was dismissed from Mueller investigation because he did not want there to be an appearance of bias.
> 
> ...



he was bias. did you not read the text messages?   where have you been under a rock this whole time? The text messages is what prompted Mueller to fire him from the investigation


----------



## dagambd (Jan 2, 2019)

Swiper said:


> Russians had no impact on the election results says Rosenstein
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/5rAxiX8Tiu0



Follow along with me. We know the Russians interfered in the election. Everyone knows this except trump. We also know how they did it. Among one of the many things they did was use fake Facebook accounts to post fake information about Clinton. So, if I?m one of many millions of people that see negative information about Clinton and don?t watch the news or read the paper, it helps form a negative opinion about her. Which also leads people to vote a certain way. Did they hack the voting machines? No. Did they manipulate people?s minds? Absolutely. Again, this was just one of many ways they interfered in the election.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Jan 2, 2019)

Swiper said:


> he was bias. did you not read the text messages?   where have you been under a rock this whole time? The text messages is what prompted Mueller to fire him from the investigation



Again, he got rid of him because he did not want there to be an appearance of bias. Of course it looked that way. That?s why he dismissed him. 

I did read the text messages. These are also private text messages between two friends/lovers. When I come home from work and cuss out my boss to my wife doesn?t mean I?m secretly trying to sabotage her job. It means she?s a fucking cunt and I thinks she?s stupid. Doesn?t mean I?m out to get her. Yes, it does look bad. I get that.

If he?s so biased, why did he re-open the Hillary Clinton investigation? His signature was on documents re-opening the investigation. Many people speculate that alone could have cost Hillary the election that close to Election Day. It certainly didn?t help. Tell me they didn?t know that would have an impact. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jan 2, 2019)

Strzok ? "Just went to a southern Virginia Walmart. I could SMELL the Trump support."
But this is a huge problem...
?I want to believe the path you threw out for consideration in Andy?s office ? that there?s no way (Trump) gets elected ? but I?m afraid we can?t take that risk,? top FBI counterintelligence agent Peter Strzok wrote in an Aug. 15, 2016 text to Lisa Page, an attorney who at the time worked for Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, according to The Daily Caller.
?It?s like an insurance policy in the unlikely event you die before you?re 40,? Strzok added in his text to Page, who was also reportedly his mistress.
That was in McCabe's office. and the kicker...
Strzok-- "Trump just said what the FBI did is disgraceful."
Here are 
The anti-Trump text messages between FBI officials Peter Strzok and Lisa Page that led to Strzok?s removal from Special Counsel Robert Mueller?s Russia probe have been obtained by Fox News.
Read them below.
01/18/2016
Peter Strzok ? Martin O?Malley is a freak show.
Lisa Page ? Yikes Baby! Yeah, that?s what everyone says.
03/02/2016
Strzok ? He asked me who I?d vote for, guessed Kasich.
Page ? Seriously?! Would you not D?
Strzok ? I don?t know. I suppose Hillary.
Page ? I would D.
03/04/2016
Page - God Trump is loathsome human.
Strzok ? Yet he may win.
Strzok ? Good for Hillary.
Page ? It is.
Strzok ? Would he be a worse president than Cruz?
Page ?Trump?, yes I think so
Strzok ? I?m not sure.
Strzok ? Omg he?s an idiot.
Page ? He?s awful
Strzok ? America will get what the voting public deserves.
Page ? That?s what I?m afraid of.
---
Strzok ? God Hillary should win. 100,000,000-0.
Page ? I know
Page ? Also did you hear him make a comment about the size of his d**k earlier? This man cannot be president.
Strzok ? Yes I did. In relation to this size of his hand. All the ?Lil Marco? blah blah blah
Strzok ? Ok I may vote for Trump.
Page ? What? Poor Kasich. He?s the only sensible man up there.
Strzok ? He was pretty much calling for death for Snowden. I?m a single-issue voter.  Espionage Machine Party
Strzok - Exacty re Kasich. And he has ZERO appeal
03/12/2016
Page ? What the f is wrong with people? A Texas Candidate pushes the boundary to the far right. (NYT)
http://nyti.ms/1TqBqj
Strzok ? That Texas article is depressing as hell. But answers how we could end up with President trump
Page ? Wasn?t it? Seriously, how are people so incredible ignorant?
Strzok ? I have no idea, but it depresses me. Same people who drive more when they get extra daylight from daylight savings, I?m guessing.
03/14/2016
Page ? Don?t listen to npr morning- npr Richard Clarke is an uninformed do*che.
03/16/2016
Page ? I can not believe Donald Trump is likely to be an actual, serious candidate for president.
04/02/2016
Page ? So look, you say we text on that phone when we talk about Hillary because it can?t be traced, you were just venting, bc you feel bad that you?re gone so much but that can?t be helped right now.
04/09/2016
Strzok ? This is clear and utter bias by the media specifically the NY TIMES, WAPO, and CNN who if you look at all of them have large donors for Clinton.
Strzok ? The fact citing source they used is owned by a newspaper which publicly endorsed Clinton.
05/04/2016
Page ? And holy sh*t Cruz just dropped out of the race. It?s going to be a Clinton Trump race. Unbelievable.
Strzok ? What?!?!??
Page ? You heard that right my friend
Strzok ? I saw Trump won, figured it would be a bit
06/12/2016
Strzok ? They fully deserve to go, and demonstrate the absolute bigoted nonsense of Trump
Strzok ? Truly
06/17/2016
Strzok ? Now we?re talking about Clinton, and how a lot of people are holding their breath, hoping.
06/22/2016
Page ? Hi. Just leaving my meeting now. How we make law in this country is offensive and irresponsible.
Strzok ? I know it is. Its why I LOATHE congress. Can?t wait to hear the story.
07/07/2016
Page ? Thought this was spot on. Hillary Clinton: Survivor https//NYTi.ms/29z0oku
07/08/2016
Strzok ? And meanwhile, we have Black Lives Matter protestors, right now, chanting ?no justice no peace? around DoJ and the White House?
Page ? That?s awful.
07/14/2016
Page ? Have you read this? It?s really frightening. For Whites Sensing Decline, Donald Trump Unleashes Words of Resistance http://NYTI/ms/29WCu5!
Strzok ? I have not. But I think it?s clear he?s capturing all the white, poor voters who the mainstream republicans abandoned in all but name in the quest for the almighty $$$
Page ? Yeah, it?s not good.
Strzok ? Poll Finds Emails Weighing on Hillary Clinton, Now Tied With Donald Trump http://nyti.ms/29RV5gf
Page ? It is
07/19/2016
Strzok ? And are you kidding me? Duck Dynasty now Scot Baio? Ridiculous
Page ? Wait, is that who is speaking at the convention?!
Strzok ? Yes!!!!!!
Page ? Charles in Charge?! That?s the best they can do? Lmfao
Strzok ? It?s PATHETIC!
Page ? That unbelievable. My god. Thank god it?s on.
---
Page ? Likely to come down shortly so we can bust through more of this sh*t. Just fyi.
Strzok ? Oooh, TURN IT ON, TURN IT ON!!! THE DO*CHEBAGS ARE ABOUT TO COME OUT. You can tell by the excitable clapping.
Page ? My god, I?m so embarrassed for them. These are like second-run stars. Nothing the B-list to relate to the kids these days.
Page ? And wow, Donald Trump is in an enormous do*che.
Strzok ? Hi. How was Trump, other than a do*che? Melania? And any luck with home purchases?
Page ? Trump barely spoke, but the first thing out of his mouth was ?we?re going to win soooo big.? The whole thing is like living in a bad dream.
Strzok ? Jesus.
Page ? Melania was perfectly fine, except the whole point of the spouse talking is to reveal those personal stories, what a ind human the candidate is. There was none of that.
Strzok ? That was her job! What the hell did she talk about? Winning huuuge?
Page ? I don?t know. Lots of my husband is great but no description to back it up.
Strzok ? Omg. You listening to npr? Apparently Melania?s speech had passages lifted from Michelle Obama?s?Unbelievable
Page ? NO WAY!
Page ? God, it?s just a two-bit organization. I do so hope his disorganization comes to bite him hard in November.
Strzok ? It HAS to, right? Right?!? Panicked
07/26/2016.
Strzok ? And hey. Congrats on a woman nominated for President in a major party! About damn time! Many many more returns of the day!!
Page ? That?s cute. Thanks
07/27/2016
Page ? Yeah, it is pretty cool. She just has to win now. I?m not going to lie, I got a flash of nervousness yesterday about trump. The sandernistas have the potential to make a very big mistake here?
07/28/2016
Page ? I really really like Joe Biden.
Strzok ? Opened on Trump? If Hillary did, you know five field offices would?
08/06/2016
Page ? Jesus. You should read this. And Trump should go f himself. Moment in Convention Glare Shakes Up Khans American Life http://nyti.ms/2aHulE0
Strzok ? God that?s a great article. Thanks for sharing. And F TRUMP.
---
Page ? And maybe you?re meant to stay where you are because you?re meant to protect the country from that menace. To that end comma, read this:
Page ? Trump Enablers Will Finally Have to Take A Stand http://nyti.ms/2aFakry
Strzok ? Thanks. It?s absolutely true that we?re both very fortunate. And of course I?ll try and approach it that way. I just know it will be tough at times. I can protect our country at many levels, not sure if that helps
08/09/2016
Page ? He?s not ever going to become president, right? Right?!
Strzok ? OMG did you hear what Trump just said?
08/26/2016
Strzok ? Just went to a southern Virginia Walmart. I could SMELL the Trump support?
Page ? Yep. Out to lunch with (redacted) We both hate everyone and everything.
Page ? Just riffing on the hot mess that is our country.
Strzok ? Yeah?it?s scary real down here
09/27/2016
Page ? Man, I should?ve started drinking earlier. I?m genuinely stressed about the debate.
10/14/2016
Page -- God, she's an incredibly impressive woman. The Obamas in general, really. While he has certainly made mistakes, I'm proud to have him as my president. Voice Shaking, Michelle Obama Calls Trump Comments on Women Intolerable http://nyti.ms/@e0MtqY
Page -- Full on dog whistles too. "We do not want this election stolen from us. Everybody knows what I'm talking about." The racism is barely even veiled anymore.
10/20/2016
Strzok: I am riled up. Trump is a f***ing idiot, is unable to provide a coherent answer.
Strzok - I CAN'T PULL AWAY, WHAT THE F**K HAPPENED TO OUR COUNTRY (redacted)??!?!
Page-- I don't know. But we'll get it back. We're America. We rock.
Strzok-- Donald just said "bad hombres"
Strzok-- Trump just said what the FBI did is disgraceful.
http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...rnal+-+Politics+-+Text)&utm_content=Google+UK


yea no bias.  you are so blinded by your ideology it?s really affecting your judgment


----------



## dagambd (Jan 2, 2019)

Swiper said:


> Strzok ? "Just went to a southern Virginia Walmart. I could SMELL the Trump support."
> But this is a huge problem...
> ?I want to believe the path you threw out for consideration in Andy?s office ? that there?s no way (Trump) gets elected ? but I?m afraid we can?t take that risk,? top FBI counterintelligence agent Peter Strzok wrote in an Aug. 15, 2016 text to Lisa Page, an attorney who at the time worked for Deputy Director Andrew McCabe, according to The Daily Caller.
> ?It?s like an insurance policy in the unlikely event you die before you?re 40,? Strzok added in his text to Page, who was also reportedly his mistress.
> ...



You still haven?t explained why the OIG report showed no bias and why he played a role in opening up the investigation into her emails. 

I?m waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jan 2, 2019)

dagambd said:


> Follow along with me. We know the Russians interfered in the election. Everyone knows this except trump. We also know how they did it. Among one of the many things they did was use fake Facebook accounts to post fake information about Clinton. So, if I?m one of many millions of people that see negative information about Clinton and don?t watch the news or read the paper, it helps form a negative opinion about her. Which also leads people to vote a certain way. Did they hack the voting machines? No. Did they manipulate people?s minds? Absolutely. Again, this was just one of many ways they interfered in the election.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



you?re forgetting the same Russians did anti-Trump rally?s and anti-trump propaganda as well.  seriously do not follow the news?


----------



## dagambd (Jan 2, 2019)

Swiper said:


> you?re forgetting the same Russians did anti-Trump rally?s and anti-trump propaganda as well.  seriously do not follow the news?



17 intelligence agencies stated Russia interfered in the election and did it to help trump. Which news are you reading?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jan 2, 2019)

dagambd said:


> You still haven?t explained why the OIG report showed no bias and why he played a role in opening up the investigation into her emails.
> 
> I?m waiting.
> 
> ...



Horowitz A Democrat appointed by Obama...   what do you expect he supposed to do like a good sheep in the socialist party?


----------



## Swiper (Jan 2, 2019)

dagambd said:


> 17 intelligence agencies stated Russia interfered in the election and did it to help trump. Which news are you reading?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




?Russians Staged Rallies For and Against Trump to Promote Discord, Indictment Says?

https://www.google.com/amp/amp.time...7/russian-organized-rallies-election-meddling


seriously where do you get your news from?


----------



## dagambd (Jan 2, 2019)

Swiper said:


> Horowitz A Democrat appointed by Obama...   what do you expect he supposed to do like a good sheep in the socialist party?



And peter Strzok opening up the investigation? Let me guess, his mom told him to do it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jan 2, 2019)

dagambd said:


> And peter Strzok opening up the investigation? Let me guess, his mom told him to do it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



well maybe it was so obvious to him and everybody around him that he actually had to do his job for once?  

but still keep believing that there was no bias. maybe someday you?ll take your head out of your ass


----------



## dagambd (Jan 2, 2019)

Swiper said:


> well maybe it was so obvious to him and everybody around him that he had to do with actual job for once?
> 
> but still keep believing that there was no bias and then maybe someday you?ll take your head out of your ass



Oh, ?MAYBE it was so obvious?. You better not be wearing your short pants. I?m sure the shit is getting deep at your house. I?ve heard enough for one night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swiper (Jan 2, 2019)

dagambd said:


> Oh, ?MAYBE it was so obvious?. You better not be wearing your short pants. I?m sure the shit is getting deep at your house. I?ve heard enough for one night.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



come on! this was getting fun and entertaining unlike dumb dumb from the 17 judges thread


----------



## BadGas (Jan 2, 2019)

POst #157 is mine.. it's meaningless .. but mine nonetheless..


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 4, 2019)

dagambd said:


> Follow along with me. We know the Russians interfered in the election. Everyone knows this except trump. We also know how they did it. Among one of the many things they did was use fake Facebook accounts to post fake information about Clinton. So, if I?m one of many millions of people that see negative information about Clinton and don?t watch the news or read the paper, it helps form a negative opinion about her. Which also leads people to vote a certain way. Did they hack the voting machines? No. Did they manipulate people?s minds? Absolutely. Again, this was just one of many ways they interfered in the election.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You're still not paying attention.  What the Russians did had no effect on the outcome of the election.


----------



## charley (Jan 13, 2019)




----------

